# My experience with mdp suppliers



## Slumcitclothing (Feb 11, 2013)

ther tshirt garment films is NO GOOD you can't weed it ..they will send you the wrong stuff over and over just so they can keep your money !!! It's a joke ...for a year how iv had it bad ...if you try to phone and say somethink the staff will say your lieing ...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for joining the forum just to bash a company. I would think if you have had problems for almost a year, you would have learned long ago to not use them.


----------



## MDP (Aug 27, 2010)

Michael

I’m sorry to hear that you feel you have an issue with MDP Supplies.

You contacted us today to say you had an issue with some of the garment vinyl. You were told that we would swap it out for you if you were unhappy but you didn’t want to send it back, you just wanted more free of charge.

The garment vinyls we sell are all manufactured in the European Union and are not cheap imported stuff. We sell large quantities of all the ranges we sell and this is a testament to the quality of the products.

No one has accused you of lying, this is something that you have thought up yourself. Contrary to what you say in your post if we do accidentally send the wrong item we will correct this, at our expense, as soon as we are informed of this - We don’t ‘just keep your money’ as you put it.

We are here to provide good customer service and good products and if we fail at this then if you (or anyone else) has any issues with our products or service then please contact me, Graham Jones (I am one of the owners of MDP Supplies), and I will personally look into it. My email address is [email protected] or you can call me on 0151 334 2300.

Regards
Graham Jones
MDP Supplies
Call: 0151 334 2300


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

I have used mdp for some time now and have not had a single issue . All the vinyl I have bought from them has been spot on and arrived on time . Even the other day I made a phone enquiry and was advised and dealt with in a professional way .


----------



## DiBBsClothing (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Please don't use mdp suppliers*

If they were so bad why did you use them for a year?

We have used MDP since about 2008 and to say their flex is no good and hard to weed means either 2 things.

1) you have ordered the wrong flex
2) you are terrible at weeding.

The Hotflex from MDP is the best around they are always are very helpful in any issues that come up.

Im sure your rant will solve all the problems you've had for the last yeaR though. Well done!


----------



## Babymoos (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I agree with previous poster, I find theirs one of the easiest to weed & I print baby clothes with details over 1cm or less!


----------

